# Best way/place to learn CorelDRAW X4



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to need to learn to use CorelDRAW. If I understand correctly, CorelDRAW X4 is the latest version and the one I need to be able to use for rhinestone design.

Online courses.....hardcopy books......does anyone have any opinions on the best online courses or best books on CorelDRAW? I will probably use both. Yes, I can get in and play around with it and explore on my own, but I know NOTHING about Corel and would like to have some instruction in it as well.

Thanks.


----------



## N8stlkr (Dec 12, 2009)

AdvancedArtist.com they have an great tutorial package for just $50. and they are tshirt oriented not just graphics.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Luis has also done some awesome tutorials and videos on making rhinestone designs in Corel draw.

Here are a couple of links to his great posts 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t103993.html


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

there are also a lot of tutorials on youtube


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Everyone learns in a different way, some read the manual, others need showing. What's best for you?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought the power training bundle from adv. artist to help learn X3. I could follow easily. Also there is CorelDRAW Graphics Suite - Tutorials. Mike


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

Leap, I am so glad you asked that question!! The only reason I have even a vague understanding is because SmartCUT Pro seems to be set up similarly to Corel. I do best with visual to start, then manual to continue to grow. My little brain can only handle so much at a time! 

The thing is, Corel is such a massive program and I just want to learn what us specific to 
rhinestone design for now. I love short, concise tutorials that utilize steps, i.e., But start from the very beginning the first time, like how to import a graphic. Assuming I don't even know the basics (which I don't!).

I do grasp that Corel is an AWESOME program for creating graphics, but I have no idea where to start!

Thanks for starting a great thread, and for some really good suggestions already posted!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

this link falls short of a full tutorial...but does give several good hints and you can print out and save for reference
Production Graphics with Wendy Peck at Webreference.com

Here is a link to Graphics Unleashed...second tab from left is the tutorial list...sometimes you have to hunt for the key to start...but they also have a free newsletter that is pretty good
Graphics Unleashed - CorelDRAW and Corel PHOTO-PAINT - Expert Tutorials, Training, Books, Videos

This link is to Inside Graphics...the corel section is down a bit on the left side...
corel draw free basic tutorials, tips, tricks

this is a link to Corel for X3 but they tutorials will work for X4
CorelDRAW Tutorials

sketchpad also has some free tutorials
CorelDRAW Tutorials, Corel Draw Tutorials, Free CorelDRAW Tutorials

about.com has a lot of tips and technics
Essential Tips and Techniques for CorelDRAW

If one has about $25 a month to splurge...Software training online-tutorials for Adobe, Microsoft, Apple & more is probably one of the best tutorial sites. They are very good and there is no required period to belong. I used this for Photoshop but have not used for CorelDraw

Enjoy


----------

